# Bringing DVD's into Dubai



## Nita... (Apr 9, 2011)

I am moving to Dubai this Friday with my husband and 2 kids. I will be bringing 10 kids DVDs and was concerned when I was told the customs authorities in Dubai will have to play/watch all 10 before allowing them into the country! Is this true? Am I gullible or will I really have to wait while they watch each one?!?


----------



## CNTOWER (Apr 9, 2011)

LOL! How do I get a customs job in Dubai? Must have contacts in the "snacks" industry!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You will not have any issues with kids dvds. If you had unmarked cd's you may have an issue if you were selected to be searched thoroughly but overall, you are not going to have issues. Usually even those searched are pulled only to the side and made to go through their belongings and questioned. If you were to be bringing porn, you probly woudnt have any issues but the off chance that you were selected and they actually searched/watched the dvds you would then have issues. 

Be careful what you do here, do not draw attention, do not get drunk and act up in public, do not bother the locals, just respect that this is a muslim country even if it seems it is not, and you will not have issues. This place in the western areas is like a little england...


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

'little England.' Is that where the bar and brunch people go? Quite ironic considering your rant about racism last night!

To the OP... Agreed that you will have no problems bringing in DVDs, and I'd say the chances of getting stopped for the thorough search is pretty slim anyway - especially if you have the kids in tow! there's a lot of people coming through and not many customs guys...


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

If you believe that they will watch all of the DVDs, I have some prime beachfront property to sell you.......

I brought nearly 800 dvds in the country. 

-md000/mike


----------



## Nita... (Apr 9, 2011)

My internet got disconnected and so I couldn't reply straight away .... thanks everyone for the much needed advice and reassurance. We are now in Dubai with DVD's .... oh and kids too! We are currently looking for property which is proving difficult too ...


----------



## Khiladi007 (Apr 28, 2011)

Don't worry... they are not going to check them...


----------

